# Random photo thread!



## love dubh (Apr 23, 2006)

I think it'd be fun if we posted photos of ourselves in very random, non-contextual *for those who weren't in the picture* photos. 







But I'll explain: These two are firespinning. A lot of fun, but dangerous. You are spinning two chains, one in each hand, each with a kevlar ball soaked with kerosene. You light them up, and dance/spin. Good times! I've hit myself in the face a few times, singing the fine hairs off.











Genderfuck Prom.  The irony of the situation is that I'm wearing his clothes.


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2006)

These are great, maire. I don't have any gender bending photos, or anything with fire in them, but this was taken on the way to Quebec City, Canada, at this weird diner that looks like a spaceship and has all kinds of fake, tacky dinosours outside, surrounding the place, and then this:


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2006)

And this is one of the dinosaurs. Most of them are taller than most humans.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow. That monster truck's wheel was twice your size! That's awesome. I love large geographic/mechanical absurdities like that.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 23, 2006)

Well I just went into my folder and picked one at random...and this is what I ended up with. Me on my mighty lawn tractor. 

View attachment IMGP1425-2.jpg


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, me, too. Have you ever seen the show on the Discovery channel about big machines? Very interesting.


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2006)

The King and I:






Probably one of the worst pictures of me ever taken, but it is one of my favorites. I am not a big Elvis fan, but we went to Elvis week every year to people watch while my BF still lived in Memphis. It was 104 degrees, and 100% humidity. All makeup and hair do-ing had worn off in about the first 2 minutes. I am painfully shy and hate to ask for anything, but something about being there makes me bold. And boy was he a cutie.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 24, 2006)

*I love this Darth Potato.. *







hahaha.....oooooops...I really should wear my glasses all the time!! I thought your thread said.....'Random Potato Thread'....:doh:


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 24, 2006)

I didn't go and murder someone and smeared the blood all over my body. I was dyeing my hair and did not have a shower cap to keep the dye from running everywhere. So I placed a plastic bag on top of my head and hoped for the best. Don't you think the muumuu completes the ensemble? I'm trying to look like I'm on a rampage but it appears I'm bragging about my evil deeds and the photographer is next on my hit list.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 24, 2006)

I couldnt find any sweet pics of me, but I found this one and it makes me hot  






*mmmmm Balsac the Jaws of Death.* Hes so sexy! I think its the bear-trap head thatreally does it for me :eat2: 

i love GWAR!


----------



## butterlexyfly (Apr 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> These are great, maire. I don't have any gender bending photos, or anything with fire in them, but this was taken on the way to Quebec City, Canada, at this weird diner that looks like a spaceship and has all kinds of fake, tacky dinosours outside, surrounding the place, and then this:



Tina, I'm glad you posted this! I was almost under the impression that my brain and my camera had taken a joint venture into a complete psychosis, and that this place never existed!  

View attachment superfoot.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 24, 2006)

me and robert what's his name @ the ripley's thing in orlando.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 24, 2006)

Fun thread, Maire (and photo posters).


----------



## Michelle (Apr 24, 2006)

jamie said:


> Probably one of the worst pictures of me ever taken, but it is one of my favorites. All makeup and hair do-ing had worn off in about the first 2 minutes.


 
I should look so good in 104 deg. temps. You're very pretty, Jamie, even in your worst pictures.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2006)

View attachment tuna sandwich.jpg


Admit it. This makes you hungry!:eat2:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I should look so good in 104 deg. temps. You're very pretty, Jamie, even in your worst pictures.



Michelle, Jamie is gorgeous!! She has the greatest smile and fabulous body!! 

She's also one the sweetest people I know!!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2006)

How's this for random?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's a couple that I could easily get my hands on (maire said photos of ourselves, if I read correctly?): 

(yes, that is me actually snoozing on a box of crackers)

View attachment AMasleep_44.jpg​
Someone caught me outside our dance chatting on my cell.
View attachment annmariephone.jpg​
Another one from an event, I was FREEZING!!!!
View attachment brr.jpg​
And last, me and my long-lost brother (from the looks of it) Mik*ey from OCC:
View attachment mikey_me.jpg​


----------



## Michelle (Apr 24, 2006)

A bird in the hut is worth two in the bush.


----------



## jamie (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Michelle and Aliena, sweeties!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> me and robert what's his name @ the ripley's thing in orlando.



Cool picture, ClashCityRocker! :bow: 

Robert Wadlow!

I like what he said when people gave him strange looks from the street in an 

interview with Mr. Ripley.

He said that -----> he just overlooks them.  

Here's a link about the story of Robert Wadlow.

He's remembered as "The Gentle Giant" and only lived to be 22 years of age.  

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1135767629/Boy_Giant_The_Story_of_Robert_Wadlow


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 25, 2006)

that's him! wadlow. yeah man, that ripley's museum was a trip...definitely gotta do that again! they had all sorts of wild things. this thread is definitely a picker-upper after a long day of work(s).


----------



## Tina (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey, cool, butterlexyfly! 

What a shame that he only lived to 22. And wow, he's almost twice as tall as you, Clash. Can you imagine trying to find clothing, a bed, furniture, a car. Makes life as a fat girl seem a bit easier by comparison.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's my contribution. Photo #2 is me with Carol Kane (Simpka from Taxi!) who came to the radio station I work at for an interview when she was in town doing the Vagina Monologues a couple of years ago. Not quite the doe-eyed dewy skinned girl I remembered from TV, but it was a radio interview afterall.  She was really nice.

Photo #1 is an intoxicated me on the lap of my very tall friend endowed with very large hands.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 25, 2006)

These are the two strangest ones I could find. The one on the left is from about ten years (and a lot of pounds) ago. It was Halloween and I was scaring some family kidlets. 

The dead-eyed one on the right is my best cold-hearted serial-killer look (from 2002) and had the saturation played with in Photoshop, as you can tell.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 25, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's my contribution. Photo #2 is me with Carol Kane (Simpka from Taxi!) who came to the radio station I work at for an interview when she was in town doing the Vagina Monologues a couple of years ago. Not quite the doe-eyed dewy skinned girl I remembered from TV, but it was a radio interview afterall.  She was really nice.
> 
> Photo #1 is an intoxicated me on the lap of my very tall friend endowed with very large hands.



You're purrrrdy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 25, 2006)

These are great pics, everyone!  (Tina love that cute pink dress you are wearing in that one monster truck pic!)

I'd post one of my really bad poison ivy from a few years ago but I don't wanna gross anyone out.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I didn't go and murder someone and smeared the blood all over my body. I was dyeing my hair and did not have a shower cap to keep the dye from running everywhere. So I placed a plastic bag on top of my head and hoped for the best. Don't you think the muumuu completes the ensemble? I'm trying to look like I'm on a rampage but it appears I'm bragging about my evil deeds and the photographer is next on my hit list.




Try saran wrap next time. Just wrap your head up!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 25, 2006)

I think one box of saran wrap wouldn't be enough for my head! I don't buy it,so it's quite a moot point.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You're purrrrdy.



Aww.. shucks. Thanks, Blackjack!


----------



## Ivy (Apr 25, 2006)

Me, one of my best friends, and Daniel V from Project Runway.

He's probably secretly in love with me.
I saw the way he looked at me.
Even though he says he likes boys.. I know it's me that he wants.
Haaaa.


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2006)

Daniel V!!! That is so cool, Ivy.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 25, 2006)

jamie said:


> Daniel V!!! That is so cool, Ivy.



Thanks!


----------



## seavixen (Apr 25, 2006)

Random enough?


----------



## Ginger (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh I could post random photos ALL day. Here are a few of my fav...

The Belle Isle Conservatory, Detroit, Michigan





Comerica Park, Detroit, Michigan


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2006)

Rainy, that is the cutest spooky picture I have ever seen. I love your serial killer stare.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 26, 2006)

no one can beat me and THE GRIMACE!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't think I can beat a picture with the Grimace.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't know, it kinda looks like you are relating this long story in which a bloody napkin hits you in the head. Cute pic.

"And then, SPLAT!!"
--Littleghost


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Cool picture, ClashCityRocker! :bow:
> 
> Robert Wadlow!
> 
> ...


He lived not far from me in Alton IL


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2006)

jamie said:


> Rainy, that is the cutest spooky picture I have ever seen. I love your serial killer stare.


Thanks, Jamie. Disappointingly, the kidlets were thoroughly unscared if I remember right. Though scarred perhaps.


----------



## Recliner (Apr 26, 2006)

that was my Halloween costume in 2005. obviously put wayyy too much effort into it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2006)

View attachment 5473
me sleeping 

View attachment 5474
a house blown up down the street from me, from a suicide 

View attachment 5475
aftermath of the house

View attachment 5476
even more aftermath

View attachment 5477
and the goldfish i painted while talking on the phone to one of my friends today


----------



## UberAris (Apr 26, 2006)

This is a pic from my senior year in highschool, that would me John (present room-mate here at IUP), Lee-Lee (his ex), Me (the one and only) and my best friend Amanda

Ah... memories... I think this is right before we went to play laser tag...


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Apr 26, 2006)

An Indian Paint Pot I found digging in my Long Island back yard about 30 years ago


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Random enough?



Love the black and white! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Recliner said:


> that was my Halloween costume in 2005. obviously put wayyy too much effort into it.



That costume kicks ass!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> no one can beat me and THE GRIMACE!



Somebody was holding the camera either way too high or they just didn't get the whole shot of you, Grimace, and the Frie Kids. :doh: 

*cool picture, Chippy*


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 26, 2006)

these are fun pics from mardi gras in Australia


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 26, 2006)

One of my favorite tshirts....
Stacey 

View attachment IMGP2093-2.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 27, 2006)

oh my goodness. where on earth did you find that shirt? i simply MUST have it.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 27, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> oh my goodness. where on earth did you find that shirt? i simply MUST have it.



Actually it was on clearance in a men's big and tall magazine. I also have a couple others...one with frankenfurter and the other with the red lips on front. I shall have to get a pic of my lips shirt sometime. And I got them for $9 which was awesome...and IN MY SIZE which was twice as awesome. 
Stacey


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 27, 2006)

...........


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...........



HAHAHA OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: LMAO!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...........



THAT IS HILARIOUS....great pic.
Stacey


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2006)

BoBabe, you might wanna get that strange growth checked.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> .<.insert pic here...


 
I just want to know *WHO* took the picture?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...........



whaaat! when did you get to share a shirt w/iggy pop?

hah i'm sorry...he just REALLY looks like iggy to me. looks like fun times, either way!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2006)

I knew from the first time I saw you post you'd make a great cereal killer, Rainy. :eat1: 
Terrifying yet super pretty. :smitten: Should you ever decide to go that route you'll have our full support.



rainyday said:


> These are the two strangest ones I could find. The one on the left is from about ten years (and a lot of pounds) ago. It was Halloween and I was scaring some family kidlets.
> 
> The dead-eyed one on the right is my best cold-hearted serial-killer look (from 2002) and had the saturation played with in Photoshop, as you can tell.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I knew from the first time I saw you post you'd make a great cereal killer, Rainy. :eat1:
> Terrifying yet super pretty. :smitten: Should you ever decide to go that route you'll have our full support.



Thats good to hear because I have some boxes I need help burying in the back yard. Got a pick axe and gloves? I have a shovel. (Thanks, Santa )


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are a few pictures from last years summer vacation to Niagara Falls. There are lots of things to do on the main street there (Falls ave I think). A couple of the pictures were taken in the Guinness World Records Museum. Good times!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 28, 2006)

Dog owns the house, people pay the mortgage.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a couple. 

View attachment 1140322696324.jpg


View attachment 1141376937651.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 29, 2006)

View attachment 5611


View attachment 5612


my dog is so flippin' cool.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 19, 2006)

Finally! Found this thread again... We're both shy so I didn't want to start our own thread. 

Here's a photo of me and my Love taken over Memorial Day weekend in Chicago. We met in Dimensions chat and recently celebrated our one year anniversary. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Finally! Found this thread again... We're both shy so I didn't want to start our own thread.
> 
> Here's a photo of me and my Love taken over Memorial Day weekend in Chicago. We met in Dimensions chat and recently celebrated our one year anniversary. :wubu:


AWWW!! A very cute couple..Congrats you two! Here's to many more happy years together


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Some of these pics are so funny!  I love the giant monster trucks, but maybe that's because I'm short. Here are some pics we took a few days ago - I was aiming for a nice shot with my fur daughter, Misty, but I think the photographer was having too much fun laughing at our antics for the pics to be any good. Ever read the story "Sun Dog" by Stephen King - the crazy black dog who kills people through a camera? Yeah well...










​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

EbnySSBBW's post earlier ------>

"Here are a few pictures from last years summer vacation to Niagara Falls. There are lots of things to do on the main street there (Falls ave I think). A couple of the pictures were taken in the Guinness World Records Museum. Good times!"

______________________________________________

Those are some great "wild-and-wacky" pictures Ebony!  I really like the breataking view of Niagara Falls also. :bow:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't seem to get this beast out of my head. I really wish Pontiac makes this but I know it only a dream.


----------



## Isa (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a few from my collection.


View attachment 7030


My dog in action with some ice cream. 

View attachment 7031


Enjoying some food at The International Festival.

View attachment 7032


From this year's family reunion. Theme: the 70's.


----------



## Barnes (Jun 20, 2006)

I can be random!



I like the bat mobile







AND PROM!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Finally! Found this thread again... We're both shy so I didn't want to start our own thread.
> 
> Here's a photo of me and my Love taken over Memorial Day weekend in Chicago. We met in Dimensions chat and recently celebrated our one year anniversary. :wubu:



That's a sweet picture, TFG. Congratulations on your one year anniversary!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Those are some great "wild-and-wacky" pictures Ebony!  I really like the breataking view of Niagara Falls also. :bow:



Thanks swamptoad. Niagara Falls is one of my favorite places. I could have looked at the falls all day and night. We did get a chance to go at night and it was so mysterious and powerful. I really loved it there.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a photo of me and my Love taken over Memorial Day weekend in Chicago. We met in Dimensions chat and recently celebrated our one year anniversary. :wubu:


ENTIRELY too cute. Happy Anniversary to a great looking (and otherwise) couple.

More pictures, please!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Finally! Found this thread again... We're both shy so I didn't want to start our own thread.
> 
> Here's a photo of me and my Love taken over Memorial Day weekend in Chicago. We met in Dimensions chat and recently celebrated our one year anniversary. :wubu:



Quadruple awwwwww! You guys. So, so cute. And I'm so happy for you both. :wubu:


----------



## formerking (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, TFG is adorable and I am her lucky bf. 
Thank you for the kind wishes.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

It's my best worst picture of myself ever. 
I hate doing yardwork.
And I will never get those lenses that switch back and forth on dark and clear ever again. The color doesnt change after a while, and everything gets a gentle yellow tinge.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 21, 2006)

Here I am with some of my Monster stuff.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Misty, Ebony, Carrie and BB, thank you for the kind words and well wishes! 

Here we are makin' out last September. :bow: 

This might be the first time my feet and legs have appeared on the net.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

formerking said:


> Yes, TFG is adorable and I am her lucky bf.



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

There was half a page of these, but apparently there's a limit of ten per post... hehe.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

Me on my vacation at the Pennsic War last week, sunburned and no makeup 'cause it was too damn hot and it would have melted off in a minute or two, anyway. I make shiny renaissance dresses. Can you tell?


----------



## missaf (Aug 24, 2006)

Beautiful dress! I'm so impressed!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

Waiting on the bed of the Wyndam Hotel in San Diego for my fiance to quit playing with the cam, lol...but Im so cute he just can't help it!







and yet another pic of the same circumstance, lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Me telling other people what to do. Only happened this one time so I had to document it....right.






Being completely prim and attentive as the maid of honor for my beautiful sister's wedding.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 24, 2006)

You could tell me what to do .....all you want. 

Edit: That was my favourite!! painting in my Art History course.  

View attachment The City and Chalk Outlines 029.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

AFG, you could NOT be more adorable if you tried!  I love the contrast between these two pics!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

...........


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

And for contrast....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Ren woman: good god lady, put on a shawl, you're making me twitter.
BoBabe: You're the only person that has eyes as blue as mine in piccies. ANd you're hilarious and snarky. I hope you'll consider adopting me.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> BoBabe: You're the only person that has eyes as blue as mine in piccies. ANd you're hilarious and snarky. I hope you'll consider adopting me.


You're nice an' all, but earlier today I adopted a puppy looks like Hitler, and that pretty much exhausts my free space.

Wait. Do your feets smell like corn chips? We'll talk.


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 25, 2006)

The most vicious paintball wound I've ever had: 

View attachment painball.jpg


----------



## missaf (Aug 25, 2006)

KingGhidorah said:


> The most vicious paintball wound I've ever had:


 
Uhm, OW!


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 25, 2006)

Wait, I've got another one! _I've had it with this motherfuckin' shark in my motherfuckin' house_! From Oxford, England: 

View attachment shark.jpg


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 25, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Waiting on the bed of the Wyndam Hotel in San Diego for my fiance to quit playing with the cam, lol...but Im so cute he just can't help it!


Yea, I agree, you are _cute, cute, cute_! Lucky guy.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

afg and bobabe could not possibly be more gorgeous. 

aaaand now to pluck at random from my picturetrail...








































]


----------



## love dubh (Aug 25, 2006)

KingGhidorah said:


> The most vicious paintball wound I've ever had:



Did anyone else have a religious hallucination and see the Virgin Mary in King's bruise?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 25, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Did anyone else have a religious hallucination and see the Virgin Mary in King's bruise?


You got a religious icon. I got a pissed off computer singing "Bicycle Built For Two."


----------



## love dubh (Aug 25, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You got a religious icon. I got a pissed off computer singing "Bicycle Built For Two."



HAL....IBM....Coincidence?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 25, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Did anyone else have a religious hallucination and see the Virgin Mary in King's bruise?


I saw a nipple. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 25, 2006)

AFG in a dress! 
BoBabe's come hither look!
RenWoman said nipple!
Today must be my birthday.    ​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 25, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I saw a nipple. Does that make me a bad person?




LOL!!!! Thats what I saw too but I felt too pervy to admitt it, lmao


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 25, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> HAL....IBM....Coincidence?



Arthur C. Clarke said that although IBM gave him the idea for HAL (with the letters and such), there's no real relation beyond that.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's something completely random. I was beyond bored in Panthers traffic Thursday night and took this from my car with my cell phone. I thought it looked pretty cool, although what I really wanted was a picture of the stadium. Oh well. 







And a random photo of my lips. LOL Don't ask. But I actually did have a good reason for this one.


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2006)

They were a bit pre-occupied with something...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 26, 2006)

A tree outside my pets vet. I just love this tree


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 26, 2006)

random picture of me:





random picture I like:


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2006)

I can see why, Berna. What a gorgeous tree, and landscape to go with it.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 26, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> A tree outside my pets vet. I just love this tree



Squiggliness is a great thing in trees. That one gives great squiggly.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 26, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> A tree outside my pets vet. I just love this tree



Very hot tree! :smitten:


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm the king of random pictures.


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 27, 2006)

This is my bf and I on Mackinaw Island in 2000





This is me at my sisters wedding 3 or 4 years ago





This is my bf and I at my other sisters wedding 2 years ago





This is a recent picture of me





And this is my cute puppy Cocoa (well he's 2 years old but he's still a puppy )


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> I can see why, Berna. What a gorgeous tree, and landscape to go with it.




And would you believe it is New Jersey? Most people don't get to see these parts .


----------



## love dubh (Aug 27, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> A tree outside my pets vet. I just love this tree



What area is this, BigSexy?

Being from the Northeastern part of the state, we don't see much green.


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...........




god you are gorgeous... and I stand by that it looks like you and AM are long lost sisters... both damn gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm reviving an old thread I wanted to participate in, but couldn't find any photos for at the time.

This photo is of radio host Tavis Smiley and me. I'd just introduced myself to him as my boss's assistant and he said, "Oh you POOR, POOR, GIRL!" and gave me a hug. He isn't the first person to take pity upon an introduction. My boss's, boss's boss said the same thing (sans hug though).

Sorry about the messy background - had to hide the sign w/my company name! 

p.s. photo is from over a year ago - those are my old nerd glasses... still need new ones.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok even though this pic makes me look like I have no neck, I still think it's pretty cute...lol.

It was taken 1/2/06 in Rome at a side walk cafe just outside of the Pantheon. My BF thought that gaint beer was so funny and when I asked for a straw and starting sucking away he just had to get a shot of it. So as usual I had to ham it up...lol . 

View attachment beer.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a pic of me and two of my sisters at Halloween. Its one of my favorite pics.


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 7, 2006)

A very random pic a friend photoshopped of me...

Bob Ross what!!!


----------



## Tina (Sep 7, 2006)

A picture of my son, James, and I on last Mother's Day.






A picture of me with my good friend, Denise, back in our stoner days (and back when I smoked cigs, too).






Michelangelo's "David," being cleaned. I love this photo because it really gives a sense of his size, while most photos do not.


----------



## Tina (Sep 7, 2006)

Make way for ducklings!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Sep 7, 2006)

Random pics eh? Here we go...

This is supposed to be my old room-mate... if you knew him you'd think it to be pretty accurate.

View attachment supertroy1.jpg


Me, nearing the end of a long night of debauchery @ the Mod Club for 80s night!

View attachment 80sparty104.jpg



Dear god, my cat is having a nic fit...

View attachment smokemunk2.jpg




THATS ALL FOR NOW!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 8, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> Random pics eh? Here we go...
> 
> This is supposed to be my old room-mate... if you knew him you'd think it to be pretty accurate.
> 
> ...



These pics are kick-ass!!!


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Sep 9, 2006)

Having a beer, umm yeah its tasty!! 

View attachment HavingBeer.JPG


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 30, 2007)

Drive-in mooning


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 30, 2007)

............................


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 30, 2007)

Central Park from the top of the Roc







Statue of Liberty, I actually got teary eyed when I saw her. 






and my favorite scene from the Fremont Experience in Vegas


----------



## MattyMatterson (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 31, 2007)

MY little visiter the other night. I named him Tiny and sent him on his way.


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, he's adorable!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 31, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> MY little visiter the other night. I named him Tiny and sent him on his way.



You didn't eat him? Onyx will be so disappointed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 31, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You didn't eat him? Onyx will be so disappointed.



Actually I think she wants a frog as a pet. She never kills them. She always plays with them and lets them hop in my room. I think I have to go get a frog stuffed animal for her  Maybe then I wont have as many little visitors.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Sep 3, 2007)

Randominia! I love it!!

This is from last summer, when The Sultans Elephant puppet show shut off all the major roads in central London.







Faded seaside glamour





Pirates beat ninja's ANYTIME!






Fruli Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## troubadours (Sep 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> MY little visiter the other night. I named him Tiny and sent him on his way.



 is this an actual frog? its so cute!

here's my contribution






woohoo!


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> is this an actual frog? its so cute!
> 
> here's my contribution
> 
> ...



we need more break dancers like that! anyways, heres mine too.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 3, 2007)

Just a couple of photos of "the City" (Chicago) from this summer. One's on the lake, as we took a boat tour of the city, and the other is on the Navy Pier ferris wheel. 

View attachment Chicago.jpg


View attachment Chicago1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> is this an actual frog? its so cute!
> 
> here's my contribution
> 
> ...



Dude.... your dance is strangely hypnotizing. lol


----------



## troubadours (Sep 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Dude.... your dance is strangely hypnotizing. lol



i don't normally look so awkward while dancing (but i always dress that well )


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i don't normally look so awkward while dancing (but i always dress that well )



well, regardless how much work you two put into TRYING TO NOT be hot? cause its hard not to get pulled toward syou two.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 3, 2007)

----------------------


----------



## James (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome...  

View attachment beautiful.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 3, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Just a couple of photos of "the City" (Chicago) from this summer. One's on the lake, as we took a boat tour of the city, and the other is on the Navy Pier ferris wheel.



I do love boat tours of Chi. You can see my apt. in the second one!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I do love boat tours of Chi. You can see my apt. in the second one!



Heh I should have waved...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 4, 2007)

James said:


> awesome...



Oh I just laughed when I saw your post with the word awesome and the pic of the scale.... then you look over at your avatar and its Reggae Man. I just for some reason pictured him saying that and being very happy.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 4, 2007)

Geyser in Rotorua, NZ...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2007)

Come on, you know you've sat in a McDonald's PlayLand area and just PRAYED for something like this to happen to the noisy little shit across the way: 

View attachment BallPitPoster.jpg


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2007)

I like animals 
This is from two places in Spain. I don't like to call them zoo's cause they weren't. They where some sort of animal shelters where they took care of animals that was injured /couldn't survived in the wild etc.

plus me and the animal i feel most related to...the pig. Let's make that small shall we


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 7, 2007)

can you believe that's how it came? lol 

View attachment redrumsandwich.jpg


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Me with my soon to be niece, Rosey.






Cuteness personified.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

The Fat Man said:


> Me with my soon to be niece, Rosey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO SWEET! 




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Come on, you know you've sat in a McDonald's PlayLand area and just PRAYED for something like this to happen to the noisy little shit across the way:



Kind of mean ......but very funny.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 10, 2007)

Out the truck window... I love the contrast of the colors and textures in this one.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 10, 2007)

some new ones that I like... my bf's uncle's farm..a marble bench in downtown providence, and starbucks ceiling..


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 11, 2007)

The bridge right next to my house.




Please say people watch Clark and Michael...if not you should.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Sep 11, 2007)

here is one of me, through the fish tank. Taken about one year ago.





Here is one taken of me about 4 years ago....and edited of course.





This one was taken about two weeks ago, I was hiding.





This one was also taken about two weeks ago, just me being stupid.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 13, 2007)

I finally found it... the picture of my three dogs we used to have. I keep telling everyone about this picture, too. The Chocolate Lab was Co (his name was shortened, but that's all we ever called him), dumb as a rock but kind and loyal. The Boston with the long nose is Squirt. The Alpha of the pack for certain. And the Golden is Jake, the sweetest, most gentle dog I have ever met. Why they piled up like this, we never could figure out, but this was a once a week routine at least.

Damn my being nostalgic so late at night... I miss them terribly.  

View attachment Dogs.JPG


----------



## Mishty (Sep 13, 2007)

My god daughter Kenzie with her neon volleyball.

ICP fans at Mardi Gras during a parade break.

My cousin/best friend coming out of store. This is the only picture of her from this time in our lives. 

View attachment _KENZIE.jpg


View attachment _ICP.jpg


View attachment _APRIL.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 13, 2007)

First one is me as a vampire.

Second one is a picture I drew to cheer up a friend. 

View attachment haheh.jpg


View attachment Everyone heart suzi1.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 13, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Out the truck window... I love the contrast of the colors and textures in this one.



That is a really great pic, Sam


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2007)

Gift from a talented arteest! 

She's from Canado... and she says 'aboot'... so she made me: (get it?)


----------



## mango (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2007)

mango said:


>



Thankyu for stoled my joek


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 25, 2007)

autumn pics...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2007)

More autumn in Lake George


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is me dancing with the kids at work at our club night last week. 

View attachment Yac 004.jpgsmall.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 2, 2007)

Okies....I got some good ones....I think......


This one is in Cali, near Mexico.....Imperial Beach at Sunset...my romantic hubby took this pic







This one is at the entrance of a beach that was over crowded north of Malibu....whilst I was turning the car around, Mike snapped a pic of the trailer, lol....all it needs is a pink flamingo






this one is sail boats at Morro Bay






This is how miserably crowded Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk is now...when I was a kid is was so not crowded and fun.







These are the sea lions at Pier 39 in SF





And lastly this is the SF skyline from the boat we took to The Rock


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> this one is sail boats at Morro Bay



And that round rock is called Morro Rock. It's a beautiful bay there, and a charming little town.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 2, 2007)

_A graveyard in my hometown back in CT...._






_A local sheep farm at twilight_


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the gravestone pic, MG. I should go out and look for some myself. 

Love the Morro Rock - we honeymooned right near it


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 2, 2007)

omg sam....that looks like it was taken from the same place as we took ours! Funny to know I was standing in the same place that you had been....small world


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you stay at the Inn At Morro Bay?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Did you stay at the Inn At Morro Bay?



No, we stopped in Morrow Bay for an hour or so and walked around....the pic was taken on the dock outside of a restaurant and shops. Was very pretty that day. We stayed in San Luis Obispo where we got to have dinner with Tina!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah, ours is taken from the Inn - right off the balcony of our room. It's a gorgeous there! I love S.L.O., too.


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2007)

say hello to the cows!
they are very curious by nature, so it's kind of funny how they look at you/me.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 2, 2007)

Umm...so I think these are in keeping with the theme of the thread...so here goes!
So the first picture teaches you never, ever, ever to pass out drunk when there are baking supplies around, hehe. (This was supposed to be flour, ended up being pancake mix, oops.). The second is from a 'skirt party.' This is not me, but a friend of mine. The last is after taking the polar plunge (no clothes, 28 degree water, etc. etc.), obviously I was quite cold and in a hurry to get inside, haha.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 2, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Umm...so I think these are in keeping with the theme of the thread...so here goes!
> So the first picture teaches you never, ever, ever to pass out drunk when there are baking supplies around, hehe. (This was supposed to be flour, ended up being pancake mix, oops.). The second is from a 'skirt party.' This is not me, but a friend of mine. The last is after taking the polar plunge (no clothes, 28 degree water, etc. etc.), obviously I was quite cold and in a hurry to get inside, haha.



I think these are the most interesting pics I have ever seen here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Scenes from my Commute... (playing with my cellphone camera) 

View attachment IMG00012.jpg


View attachment IMG00014.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2007)

Donni is Santa cruz where they filmed the lost boys?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Donni is Santa cruz where they filmed the lost boys?




LOL yes....I was gunna get a pic of the wooden train bridge when we left but I was so hot and tired and sick of people I couldn't have cared less about taking a pic, lol.

I love that movie Vampires are hot.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> And that round rock is called Morro Rock. It's a beautiful bay there, and a charming little town.





lol...I'm so daft....I just assumed people would know why I was posting a picture of a giant rock, lol. Yeah....it Morrow Rock in Morrow Bay, lol.

Was the first time I actually stopped there....cute little touristy trap shops...but nice sights to see.


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL yes....I was gunna get a pic of the wooden train bridge when we left but I was so hot and tired and sick of people I couldn't have cared less about taking a pic, lol.
> 
> I love that movie Vampires are hot.



Vampires are hot, Keifer Sutherland is hot, omg, that movie was just so hot. I'd love to go there, it's one of my fav films.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I'm the only one on the planet who has yet to ever see the lost boys. What the hell?


----------



## Britannia (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Suze (Oct 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I think these are the most interesting pics I have ever seen here.



I agree. Especially the first one lol


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I agree. Especially the first one lol



hahaha really? i dare say the last one.


----------



## Suze (Oct 3, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> hahaha really? i dare say the last one.




Been there done that Maybe thats why


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 3, 2007)

Hahaha. Well, I do have more from that little episode...but I don't think they'll be seeing the light of day anytime soon!  I'm sure you're all so terribly disappointed, haha.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2007)

Playing with fire(works). And shutter speed.






















Also, my dog and the cat we call Phoebe.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Playing with fire(works). And shutter speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Very.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 12, 2007)

kinda obsessed with this pic right now


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 13, 2007)

Blackjack...who are the hunky guys? Is that you? And Phoebe? Is she a smelly cat?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Awesome. Very.



Thank you. :bow: 



BigBellySSBBW said:


> Blackjack...who are the hunky guys? Is that you? And Phoebe? Is she a smelly cat?



Hunky guys are my neighbors, part of the family that's been like... second family to me since we moved here a long, long time ago. 17 years? They're like brothers or cousins to me or something.

And yes, Phoebe actually is a really smelly cat, coincidentally enough. And fucking strange as hell.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Thank you. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, funny when I lived in NY I had neighbors like that (not the hunky part, I mean the fireworks and such). Such memories...


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

Random shot of a crashed airplane in the ice shelf at McMurdo. Everyone carves their initials into the fuselage. Plus my friend Ben is here with his sweet orange hat.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

Err....that didn't work so well the first time...


----------



## vermillion (Oct 13, 2007)

1: me riding a huge cock
2: That gargoyle had a fat ass
3: So cute!
4: LOLin
5: LOLin more 

View attachment big cluckin chicken.jpg


View attachment Gargoyle.JPG


View attachment AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.jpg


View attachment ymca.jpg


View attachment SLAYER.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 14, 2007)

......................................


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Three pictures of me with some of my pretty friends! 

And those last two are some pictures of my friends that I photomanipulated for them. The first one is of my friend Brad, who went to a costume party as Neo from the Matrix. The next one is of my friend Meghan, who went as the Tooth Fairy... 

View attachment leighanne2.jpg


View attachment meandjartara.jpg


View attachment meandmeredith.jpg


View attachment brad.jpg


View attachment meghan.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

View attachment l_c542d750b0e0a14fb089033c6099302b.jpg


Squirrel!!!

(its a silly picture that I took quite some time ago.)


----------



## Frankie (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that the cowboy from the Village People? 

Living in NYC, I've seen the Naked Cowboy plenty of times.



chublover350 said:


>


----------

